# خطاب البابا كيرلس لكل زوجة



## happy angel (8 يناير 2009)

*
ايتها الاخت المباركة اول واجب مهم والذى بواسطته تحل عليكى البركة والنعة هو احترام زوجك ربما سمعت عن قصة سارة التى كانت تحترم زوجها وتدعوه سيدى فنظر الله الى تواضعها واعطاها ابنا فى شيخوختها فيجب عليكى كما قلت احترام زوجك ولا تعملى عمل ما صغيرا او كبيرا الا بمشورته لانه ربما تعملى عملا بدون مشورته ويكون ذلك العمل يغضبه فهذا ليس حسن كذلك لا تقولى قولا ولا كلاما يكدره لان سر الزيجة سر عظيم قد شبهه بولس الرسول باتحاد المسيح بالكنيسة.فالمسيح راس الكنيسة والرجل راس المرأة وكما أن الكنيسة تخدم المسيح وتعمل وصاياه كذلك يجب على المرأة ان تحترم زوجها وتسمع كلامه وكمان ان الكنيسة لاتعمل عملا يغضب المسيح كذلك يجب على المراة ان لا تعمل اعمالا او تقول اقوالا تكدر زوجها فنكون نتهاون بالسر الذى وضعه المسيح فى كنيسته الطاهرة!
ثانيا: يجب عليك مداومة الذهاب الى الكنيسة لان هذا نعمة عظيمة وتمسكى بالتواضع خصوصا فى بيت الرب ولا تنتظرى الكرامة اجلسى على الارض وانظرى الى الموجودين بل اقول احقر الموجودين انهم افضل منك فاذا ما فعلت ذلك ينظر الرب الى تواضعك وانسحاق قلبك كما نظر الى تواضع وانسحاق قلب حته ام صموئيل النبى ويعطيك سؤال قلبك كما اعطاها.يجب عليكى الاعتراف والتناول من جسد الرب ودمه وبعد التناول احذرى من ان يخرج من فمك كلمة رديئة او غضب او حقد على احد او نميمة فى حق الغير او حلفان او شتيمة هذه الوصايا ليست صعبة بل اعزمى فى قلبك على عملها والرب يساعدك
وانا لى عشم فى يسوع المسيح ان ينظر اليك بعين تحننه ويعطيكى كما فى ضميرك لانه قادر على كل شىء
فى الختام نعمة ربنا يسوع تشمل جميعكم امين
+ + +*​


----------



## candy shop (11 يناير 2009)

موضوع رااااااااااااااائع 

ونصائح اجمل 

من اجمل هابى فى الدنيا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (16 يناير 2009)

موضوع روووووووووعة يا هابي

نصائح جميلة

ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح


----------



## Maria Salib (21 يناير 2009)

سلام المسيح عليك
اشكرك من كل قلبى لقد حقا علمتنى كيف اكون زوجه مطيعه خدومه لزوجى
راعية لبيتى محافظة عليه
تعلمت ان فى ذلك رض للرب وخلاص من الخطيه
فليباركك الرب
وسلام المسيح عليك


----------



## sosofofo (22 يناير 2009)

مرسي ياهابي على الموضوع ده
جميل جداً وياريت السعادة الموجوده في النص ده تكون في واقع تطبيقها 
صلوات وشفاعة البابا كيرلس تكون معنا كلنا


----------



## SALVATION (22 يناير 2009)

_صلاواتة وبخور قداساتة تحمينا من الشرير دايما وتوجهنا للطريق المستقيم
مشكوره كتيييير هابى 
يسوع يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الدائما​_


----------



## BishoRagheb (24 يناير 2009)

شكرا علي الخطاب الرائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك علي النصائح
شفاعة البابا كيرلس تكون معنا كلنا​


----------



## happy angel (11 أغسطس 2009)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااااااائع
> 
> ونصائح اجمل
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (11 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع روووووووووعة يا هابي
> 
> نصائح جميلة
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (12 أغسطس 2009)

SALY SOWEILM قال:


> سلام المسيح عليك
> اشكرك من كل قلبى لقد حقا علمتنى كيف اكون زوجه مطيعه خدومه لزوجى
> راعية لبيتى محافظة عليه
> تعلمت ان فى ذلك رض للرب وخلاص من الخطيه
> ...


----------



## happy angel (12 أغسطس 2009)

sosofofo قال:


> مرسي ياهابي على الموضوع ده
> جميل جداً وياريت السعادة الموجوده في النص ده تكون في واقع تطبيقها
> صلوات وشفاعة البابا كيرلس تكون معنا كلنا


----------



## happy angel (12 أغسطس 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _صلاواتة وبخور قداساتة تحمينا من الشرير دايما وتوجهنا للطريق المستقيم
> مشكوره كتيييير هابى
> يسوع يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الدائما​_


----------



## happy angel (12 أغسطس 2009)

BishoRagheb قال:


> شكرا علي الخطاب الرائع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك علي النصائح
> شفاعة البابا كيرلس تكون معنا كلنا​


----------



## veronika (14 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل اوي يا هابي
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (30 أغسطس 2009)

veronika قال:


> موضوع جميل اوي يا هابي
> ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أغسطس 2009)

بركه صلوات البابا كيرلس فلتكن مع جميعنا 
اميــــــــــــــــــــن 
ميرررررررسى ليكى يا هابى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مارو بنت الراعي (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*جميل اوي اوي موضوعك ميرسي كتير خالص*


----------



## النهيسى (11 سبتمبر 2009)

بركه قداسه البابا كيرلس معاكم والجميع شكرا للموضوع الجميل جدا


----------



## happy angel (23 نوفمبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> بركه صلوات البابا كيرلس فلتكن مع جميعنا
> اميــــــــــــــــــــن
> ميرررررررسى ليكى يا هابى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (23 نوفمبر 2010)

مارو بنت الراعي قال:


> *جميل اوي اوي موضوعك ميرسي كتير خالص*


----------



## happy angel (23 نوفمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> بركه قداسه البابا كيرلس معاكم والجميع شكرا للموضوع الجميل جدا


----------

